# Instrument Cluster Digital Display Problems



## ChitownHustler (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey guys has anyone else had a problem with their Digital Display bleeding black lines in with the MPH,Volume, and the start up Pontiac logo? When I turn the car on the lines start showing up when the Pontiac shows up then the lines will go away when the mileage comes up. If I turn the volume up or down it will mess up badly until the volume goes away. Also when i switch over to MPH it does the exact same. Is the display going bad or do I have a grounding issue going on?? 

Thanks, Chirs


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's odd that it varies with the controls. I'd at least take a good look at the wiring


----------



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

Are there any more posts this? My screen is just entirely filled and it doesn't change at all


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

mines doing this, have you figured out what was wrong?


----------



## Whogivesah (Feb 2, 2016)

Same here....got my 06 back from the body shop after close to 2 months and it had this problem immediately. Any of your cars with this problem been sitting idle for a while like mine?


----------



## 05gtogoat (Jul 2, 2017)

mine went completely blank, I was told gm discontinued the clusters. there are shops that can replace just the center screen. they no longer make the screens but if you can find a donor cluster (ebay has em) the shop can transplant the screen.hope this helps good luck


----------



## aircraftjack (Jan 12, 2018)

The small center screen in my 2006 the numbers are faded but noy on the other two screens any suggestions?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

aircraftjack said:


> The small center screen in my 2006 the numbers are faded but noy on the other two screens any suggestions?


The best way to take care of this is to send in your dash cluster to Bohnman Customs. He has a service where he replaces your malfuncting center screen with one from a salvage car. He can even change the lighting scheme while he's in there. The base cost is $125. I will be doing that soon as my center screen has been acting up lately. It's a common problem with GTO's.

Here's the link to the service:
https://www.bohnmancustoms.com/GTO_Cluster_LCD_Screen_Replacement/p2189578_17633326.aspx


----------

